# Happy New Year!



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

The only resolution I am making is that I will live better this year then last. I don't want to aim too high or too specific because I might end up with one more thing to beat myself up over. Instead I have areas of focus where I intend to improve, especially fitness, and organization.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I will try to do more club rides. Nothing like public humiliation to get me to ride faster.


----------

